# Fragen zu BenQ RL2450HT; oder doch lieber Asus VS248H?



## aringler (27. April 2012)

hi 
ich werd meinen dell wohl zurükschicken müssen, da ich es durch einen adapter nicht hinbekomme einen receiver anzuschließen. ein aktiver adapter ist mir dann jedoch zu teuer.

Deswegen suche ich jetzt einen neuen 

wie wärs mit dem hier? 
BenQ RL2450HT 
BenQ RL2450HT, 24" schwarz (9H.L8GLB.HBE) | Geizhals Deutschland

würde diesen zum gamen, tv schauen und für office anwendungen verwenden
jedoch habe ich folgendes gefunden:

Durch den bei Monitoren mit TN-Panel üblicherweise schlechten  Blickwinkel, den vorhandenen Lichthöfen am unteren Rand und der  fehlenden 24 Hz-Unterstützung eignet sich der Monitor dagegen nur mit  Einschränkungen für die Filmwiedergabe.

PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ RL2450HT Teil 8

wie genau bemerkt man das in etwa? 

eine alternative wäre der asus vs248H 


also nun benQ oder asus? 


gruß aron


----------



## paxpl (28. April 2012)

*AW: Picture in Picture ; Kaufberatung für 27" /24"; Asus VE278Q; Samsung SyncMaster*

Also die einzigsten Unterschiede die ich jetzt feststellen kann sind das höhere Kontrastverhältnis, er hat integrierte Lautsprecher, mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten und er verbraucht im Standby Modus weniger Strom. Ahja und er kostet mehr  Also ich würde Samsung empfehlen. Und zum Thema PiP kann ich nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen die ich schon bei mehreren Monitoren/Fernsehern festgestellt habe und zwar dass die PiP Funktion nur bei HDMI zu Cabel oder HDMI zu Scart funktioniert aber nicht HDMI zu HDMI. Ob das bei diesem Monitor auch so ist kann ich allerdings nicht beantworten.


----------



## aringler (28. April 2012)

okay vielen dank für deine Antwort. 
lohnt es sich bei Samsung dann den 27er zu nehmen oder sieht man da zu viele Pixel? und dann lieber bei der full hd Auflösung nen 24er? 
Gruß aron

würde es sich denn lohenen in diesen hier zu inverstieren?? 

Samsung SyncMaster S27B550V 68,6 cm widescreen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder zahlt man die ca 70 Euro mehr nur für die MHL Funktion?


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2012)

Wenn man ClearType aktiviert, sind die Pixel bei Full HD eh kein Problem mehr, zumindest, was die Schrift angeht.


----------



## aringler (29. April 2012)

*Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS;Asus VE278Q; Samsung SyncMaster*

ich hab mir jetzt ma diesen hier bestellt: 

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005JBHODG/redorbonlinevisi

mal schauen wie der so ist 
kann den mir jemand schon weiterempfehlen?


----------



## paxpl (29. April 2012)

*AW: Picture in Picture ; Kaufberatung für 27" /24"; Asus VE278Q; Samsung SyncMaster*

Also wenn ich mal so die technischen Daten vergleiche mit dem Samsung und dem Asus, dann war das die bessere Wahl. Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem 27zöller und ich muss sagen dass du mir diesen ganz schön schmackhaft gemacht hast, weil ich unbedingt einen wollte der Höhenverstellbar ist und der Preis ist auch OK


----------



## aringler (29. April 2012)

mal schauen ob ich den behalte, hab ihn extra bei Amazon.de bestellt da ich ihn dort sehr leicht zurückschicken kann, auch wenn er da ein bisschen teurer war. 

Iiyama bringt im Mai auch nen neues Modell raus, würde dann nochn bisschen mehr kosten (340). angeblich mit 1ms Reaktionszeit, perfekt also zum zocken. 

Falls ich mit der Verarbeitung nicht zufrieden sein sollte, wie schon einige, kauf ich mir evtl doch dann einen von Samsung. weil da kann man sicher gehen das die Verarbeitung und die Menüführung in bester Qualität ist. hatte nämlich schon mal einen und war sehr zufrieden damit. 

Gruß aron


----------



## aringler (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Picture in Picture ; Kaufberatung für 27" /24"; Asus VE278Q; Samsung SyncMaster*

ich musste jetzt leider feststellen, dass die Monitordicke also inklusiv standfuß zu dick ist. So nimmt der Monitor nämlich gut 1/3 meines Schreibtisches ein....
Und dann mit der Tastatur noch auf Schreibtisch, sitzt man einfach zu dicht vor einem 27 Zoller...
Deswegen schicke ich den Iiyama wieder zurück und wollte mich hier erneut beraten lassen.


----------



## aringler (11. Mai 2012)

Mein Budget ist max 260 euro 
ich möchte gerne einen stabilen monitor haben keinen der so wackelig und billig aussieht. 
Da machen benQ und Dell auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
120 Hz brauch ich nicht unbedingt. wenn es möglich wäre 2 hdmi  anschlüsse geht aber auch 1 hdmi 1 dvi, da ich mit einem externen  receiver auch ab und zu mal fernsehn in HD schauen möchte.
zudem sollte man damit auch zocken können 
eine eventuelle Wandbefestigung wäre optimal! 

gruß aron


----------



## aringler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 24", zum zocken, tv schauen und office anwendungen max 260€*

den oder den? 

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...ADDU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1336812955&sr=8-4
Asus VE248H 60,1 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

lässt es sich mit dem asus auch gut fernsehn gucken??
hat da ijmd schon erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 24", zum zocken, tv schauen und office anwendungen max 260€*

Wenn du dich für einen Asus entscheidest, dann würde ich den VS nehmen. Das Panel ist hier neuer, und die Farben sind besser. 

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch die Samsung T-Reihe ein. Die hat DVB-Onboard. Damit kannst du dann auch in Ruhe TV schauen.


----------



## aringler (13. Mai 2012)

*ASUS VS248H oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*

habe jetzt diese beiden hier zur auswahl: 
kann ich den dell mit 8 ms reaktionszeit ruhig kaufen und damit fifa und sc2 spielen? 
oder dann doch lieber den asus? 
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland
beim dell müüste das hier noch dabei: Displayport w/latch zu HDMI kurzes Kabel, UL20276 28: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## aringler (13. Mai 2012)

*ASUS VS248H oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*

ich brauche keinen internen receiver oder tuner. 
will nen externen receiver per hdmi an den bildschirm anschließen


----------



## Blackjack89 (13. Mai 2012)

aringler schrieb:
			
		

> habe jetzt diese beiden hier zur auswahl:
> kann ich den dell mit 8 ms reaktionszeit ruhig kaufen und damit fifa und sc2 spielen?
> oder dann doch lieber den asus?
> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Genau zwischen den beiden schwanke ich auch noch hin und her^^ keine leichte Entscheidung. Schönere Farben und en paar Euro mehr oder schnelleres Panel.... das ist jetzt die Frage


----------



## aringler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS VS248H oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*



Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Genau zwischen den beiden schwanke ich auch noch hin und her^^ keine leichte Entscheidung. Schönere Farben und en paar Euro mehr oder schnelleres Panel.... das ist jetzt die Frage


 

hm..  
ich hab mir jetzt ma probeweise den dell bestellt 
das hier hat mich iwie überzeugt nen bissl zumindest: 
LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube
ich wollte eigentlich auch einen der nach was aussieht.. und den standfuß von asus is ja nicht grad so der schönste ;D


----------



## Blackjack89 (14. Mai 2012)

aringler schrieb:
			
		

> hm..
> ich hab mir jetzt ma probeweise den dell bestellt
> das hier hat mich iwie überzeugt nen bissl zumindest:
> LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube
> ich wollte eigentlich auch einen der nach was aussieht.. und den standfuß von asus is ja nicht grad so der schönste ;D



Ok interessant! Meld dich dann bitte nochmal und erzähl ma was du von dem Bildschirm hälst  ich les solange noch Tests und Rezessionen  

Gruß


----------



## Arthie (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS VS248H oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*

ich habe den dell monitor ebenfalls und muss sagen, dass er echt super ist. die farben sind deutlich besser als bei meinem alten TN-panel. die blackwinkelstabilität ist sehr gut und bei spielen konnte ich keinerlei schlieren o.ä. feststellen. vorallem gefällt mir aber auch die einstellbarkeit der monitorposition. hoch, runter, links, rechts und nach vorne oder hinten neigen macht das arbeiten und spielen deutlich angenehmer.

unterschiede in den reaktionszeiten zwischen dem dell und einem tn-panel wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich garnicht erst bemerken.


----------



## Blackjack89 (14. Mai 2012)

Arthie schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den dell monitor ebenfalls und muss sagen, dass er echt super ist. die farben sind deutlich besser als bei meinem alten TN-panel. die blackwinkelstabilität ist sehr gut und bei spielen konnte ich keinerlei schlieren o.ä. feststellen. vorallem gefällt mir aber auch die einstellbarkeit der monitorposition. hoch, runter, links, rechts und nach vorne oder hinten neigen macht das arbeiten und spielen deutlich angenehmer.
> 
> unterschiede in den reaktionszeiten zwischen dem dell und einem tn-panel wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich garnicht erst bemerken.



Ok ja gut möglich. Wie sieht's bei dir mit dem wahrnehmen des Glitzereffektes aus??


----------



## Arthie (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: ASUS VS248H oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*

davon merke ich nur etwas an den dunklen stellen des monitors wenn von der seite licht auf den monitor fällt. ansonsten merke ich nichts von nem glitter.
gegen die reflexion kann man den monitor auch etwas drehen, dafür hat er ja genug einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## Blackjack89 (15. Mai 2012)

Arthie schrieb:
			
		

> davon merke ich nur etwas an den dunklen stellen des monitors wenn von der seite licht auf den monitor fällt. ansonsten merke ich nichts von nem glitter.
> gegen die reflexion kann man den monitor auch etwas drehen, dafür hat er ja genug einstellmöglichkeiten



Alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid  danke für die Info!

Gruß


----------



## aringler (15. Mai 2012)

Monitor ist heut angekommen
von der Qualität bin ich sehr zufrieden obwohl er im ersten Moment recht klein erscheint, dass kann aber auch daran liegen das ich jetzt erst zwei Wochen einen 27er benutzt habe. Das Bild und die Farben sind überwältigend, Blickwinkel ist sowas von egal  
bis jetzt hatte ich nur fifa ausprobiert aber habe dort auch keine schlieren feststellen können. 
also ist durchaus empfehlenswert  
Gruß aron


----------



## aringler (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu BenQ RL2450HT*

benq oder asus?


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2012)

Asus! Und zwar den VS238H oder den VS248H. Beide Monitore haben sich schon oft hier im Forum bewährt. Sowohl was Spieleleistung als auch Farbdarstellung angeht.


----------

